# hybrid!!



## WombleHerp (Oct 3, 2007)

hehe 

View attachment 30728


----------



## Miss B (Oct 3, 2007)

Lol... not quite what I was expecting


----------



## wood_nymph (Oct 3, 2007)

a buttery fish?


----------



## PhilK (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you breeding these guys Nat? ..they seem to be a rare species of flying fish.. I'll give you 300 for a hatchy


----------



## SlothHead (Oct 3, 2007)

is that a gosford intergrade pure diamond????


----------



## firedragon (Oct 3, 2007)

lol... it couldn't have been easy breading those two


----------



## cyrus_au (Oct 4, 2007)

photoshop


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

god ruin it why dont ya cyrus *rolls eyes*


----------

